#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Symbols >  >  >  amulet?

## albert

hello guyz
I searched for it in the internet but couldn't find anything, maybe i was not looking in the right place. It seems to have Hebrew writing on it, not sure thou. I hope someone here know what it is.

----------


## albert

> wow hebrew wow golly wow really obviously i need to get me one that is darn good karma it come in handy


what does the writing or the pictures mean

----------


## zero

cancer also shows vii the number of the taro of chariot...

----------


## zero

can you post a high res picture of the hebrew? or draw them clearly

----------


## albert

> can you post a high res picture of the hebrew? or draw them clearly


i tried to match it with the hebrew alphabets but doesn't seem to be like that. rotate or flip it if it doesnt make sense.

----------


## zero

It does not match any alphabets that I know, was thinking it was a form of old latin, but nope.

rotating it wouldn't for the script on the rest would be upside down. thanks for posting it much easier to read, but unfortunately I have no idea.

----------


## zero

bull with that reasoning can you prove your right?

----------


## albert

> ill describe it to you a time machine from the future braught this and others back to earth from an alien race of reptiles could you ever prove me wrong though


Nice thought, its one of out of the box kind.It could be but i don't think its logical. first i would not expect aliens to use english along with their language and roman numeral. second "they" could come up with a better name other than "crab", its like a beast calling its race beast. third i expect something fancy and sophisticated from alien race and finally jewelery has evolved through ages and i think something from the future will have a different style unless u r talking about the near future.

----------


## albert

> It does not match any alphabets that I know, was thinking it was a form of old latin, but nope.
> 
> rotating it wouldn't for the script on the rest would be upside down. thanks for posting it much easier to read, but unfortunately I have no idea.


tnx for the effort.

----------


## Eumendies

I'm pretty shure that this is ancient latin (this is not hebrew for shure)

----------

